# Black Tank Valve Handle



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

I have an 02 23FBS. The Black tank T-handle and about a foot of extension rod has broken off where it passes through a hole in the frame of the trailer. I noticed a year ago that it was worn almost through where it vibrates against the side of the hole in the frame; put epoxy on the worn part but couldn't put much on it or it wouldn't be able to slide through the hole in frame when actuated. 
Anyway, now it's gone on the side of the road somewhere. The gray tank handle rod is also almost worn through. I'm going to have to splice or replace the extension rod inside the belly of the trailer. IF I CAN GET A REPLACEMENT. I am sure that other members have cut into the corrugated plastic cover of the basement? How do you repair this? Has anyone ordered parts direct from Keystone? I am 300 miles from an Outback dealer, however there is a large RV dealership about 30 miles away. I am pretty good at DIY usually. Would appreciate any advice you guys can give me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lost my original handle and rod as well. I'm sure it simply came unscrewed along a freeway somewhere.

Bought a replacement online and then simply cut an "X" pattern in the protective layer. This allowed me to open it up enough to see where to screw in the replacement. Add a few drops of Lock-Tite to the threads and screws the new handle in place and you're good to go.

The "X" pattern then closes back up around the handle


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. How did you know where to cut the X in the cover to access where the rod screws into the valve. And did you order the replacement from Keystone?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Remove a couple of the screws that hold the underbelly in place then you can see how far in the black tank valve is located. Then you can cut the access where you need it. I added some 1/2" emt conduit to cover my rod as it has bent a few times due to a stiff valve. Helps support the aluminum rod.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey OC or Camper_Andy...

This happened to me when returning home on my last trip last year. Well, Spring has sprung and I'm trying to find a replacement aluminum rod and T-handle. Can't find one to save my life. Got any links on where to get one?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> Hey OC or Camper_Andy...
> 
> This happened to me when returning home on my last trip last year. Well, Spring has sprung and I'm trying to find a replacement aluminum rod and T-handle. Can't find one to save my life. Got any links on where to get one?
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T1046-10VP-Adjustable-Extension-Rod/dp/B002N5J9HU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_3


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey OC or Camper_Andy...
> 
> This happened to me when returning home on my last trip last year. Well, Spring has sprung and I'm trying to find a replacement aluminum rod and T-handle. Can't find one to save my life. Got any links on where to get one?
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T1046-10VP-Adjustable-Extension-Rod/dp/B002N5J9HU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_3
[/quote]

Perfect! Thank you sir!

Gotta love the free 2-day shipping for Amazon Prime members.


----------

